# Clenbuterol - When/how to take?



## Cosmic_Dreamer (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm going to start using Clen soon (2 weeks on 2 weeks off) to get rid if some unwanted fat; however I just wanted to know if it is better to take it before or after a bulking stack (Test E + EQ) and whether there should be any particular diet plan for best results whilst on it (such as a calorie restricted diet etc).

Also, some have said that they put the weight back on soon after they stop taking Clen. Is there substantial evidence for this?

Any comments welcome.

Thanks! :beer:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

To be honest I would probably do it before hand as opposed running it without AAS afterwards. Cutting without AAS shortly after cycle *can* result in muscle loss.

Never heard about people putting weight back on specifically after clen. Could be down to dieting in general. Lots lof people of weight then put it back on shortly afterwards. Overcompensation, binge eating call it what you want. When you deprive your body of nice foods for a long period its very easy to go back to your old ways once the diet has finished.

I'll have a little google on the clen subject and let you know if I find anything


----------



## wyllis100 (Jan 9, 2008)

It is best to take during a cutting stack not bulking.

I have also never heard of people putting weight back on after discontinuing clen, however if taken for to long it can have the reverse effect - weight gain instead of loss.

For best results with clen it is best to use a calorie restricted diet high in protein.

Start off with 1 20mcg tab on day 1 and increase by 1 tab per day until 7 is reached or until you feel you have reached your individual tolerance.


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm by no means an expert on this but have read quite a bit about the effects of Clen being at their greatest at the 6 week point. This would then imply it is better to stay on for a 6 week period to get the full benefit. Maybe someone with more experience on the subject could verify if this is actually the case?


----------



## Mosford (Dec 20, 2008)

Will101 said:


> I'm by no means an expert on this but have read quite a bit about the effects of Clen being at their *greatest at the 6 week point*. This would then imply it is better to stay on for a 6 week period to get the full benefit. Maybe someone with more experience on the subject could verify if this is actually the case?


I would be interested to see your source of this information.

Clen acts on your beta receptors, after approx 2 weeks these receptors become saturated and so clen stops being as effective. It's therefore best to cycle Clen 2 weeks on 2 weeks off to maintain its effectiveness.

Regarding the OP question, it makes sense that if you are doing a bulking cycle it would be best to take clen after the cycle to help get rid of any fat that you have put on while bulking.

As for rebound, I personally haven't noticed a rebound effect but Clen does allow you to eat more kcal and still lose weight, if you continue on the same level of kcal and stop using clen then this weightloss may stop so their is a possibility of a rebound.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Id sort your diet out first dude, before taking a magic pill. You can easily change your diet and make the results you want from this along with cardio 2 x per day.

Only way to lose weight is to get into calorie deficit, aong with cardio. People think, right i'll take CLEN and use this magic pill. Dont work like that.

Sort out your diet.


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

Geo said:


> Id sort your diet out first dude, before taking a magic pill. You can easily change your diet and make the results you want from this along with cardio 2 x per day.
> 
> Only way to lose weight is to get into calorie deficit, aong with cardio. People think, right i'll take CLEN and use this magic pill. Dont work like that.
> 
> Sort out your diet.


THIS ^^


----------



## biglad21 (Apr 13, 2009)

I have a question also, i am thinking about running clen in the next couple of weeks along with winstrol and maybe something else, still researching trying to come up with a good cycle as my 1st i did with little research at all!!

would a winstrol be okay to run alone with the clen?

im 21 6"3 and now weigh 15 stone 12, i have gone from 17 stone 2 to this in 7 weeks from changing my diet doing cardio every morning, i am now struggling to shift anything and want to lose another 12 pound

any advice would be great


----------



## Mosford (Dec 20, 2008)

Clenbuterol will continue to work after 2 weeks continuous use but it will not be as effective following this period due to saturation of the receptors. Clenbuterol side effects do reduce once the body becomes accustomed to the substance, once a decline in its effectiveness is noticed people may increase the amount of Clenbuterol to maintain their level of weightloss which can lead to health implications such as enlargement of the heart or heart cell necrosis.

Clenbuterol acts on the beta-2 adrenergic receptors of living cells, I can only assume that humans and horses have different levels of these receptors.


----------

